# has anyone ever built a cyclorama?



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

A cyclorama is a wall used in photography and video recording. there are no hard corners!!! The only corners are curved inside corners. I'm just looking for a little helpful insight on this one.
I think its going to take about a half pallet of hot mud, 20gal of all purpose mud, and 30gal of lightweight mud. i have never had to mud curves like this, does anyone have any pointers?

here's a youtube link to what i want to do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LLEG7naV0Q


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I built a green screen studio and kept it simpler than that. Used luaun over firring strips and it has help up great, works fine. Not overly crazy amount of mudding to do.

http://donsheppardhomerepairs.com/services/home-renovations/green-screen-studio/


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/thjh2c7b4KY

This is a good educational video on cycloramas.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

very inconsistent with eye protection


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

They make prefabbed corners that are round all the way around...that is the easiest. And work the best for lighting - gives the best even color response for keying.

Prime it well and consistently. Even if your doing HD green screen paint over something like rosco. Might be amazed at what you find when pulling your matte for the key. That of course depends upon how deep your going into the process. 

What are you planning to do with the green screen and how are you going to light it?


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

kambrooks said:


> http://youtu.be/thjh2c7b4KY
> 
> This is a good educational video on cycloramas.


By fat the BEST instructional video i have EVER seen!!!! very informative and very nice to look at :thumbup:

i just may hire her to build this one for me haha


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> They make prefabbed corners that are round all the way around...that is the easiest. And work the best for lighting - gives the best even color response for keying.
> 
> Prime it well and consistently. Even if your doing HD green screen paint over something like rosco. Might be amazed at what you find when pulling your matte for the key. That of course depends upon how deep your going into the process.
> 
> What are you planning to do with the green screen and how are you going to light it?


its for a client, their going to shoot safety videos in it. its going to b 10'X10' got any lighting suggestions?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> http://youtu.be/thjh2c7b4KY
> 
> This is a good educational video on cycloramas.


:laughing: Really? :laughing:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Just curios why that much LITE mud ? 

That stuff is soft, not durable and fragile --- correct me if I'm wrong on this ? 

It dries fast with a fan however. But its nothing like AP reg.


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> Just curios why that much LITE mud ?
> 
> That stuff is soft, not durable and fragile --- correct me if I'm wrong on this ?
> 
> It dries fast with a fan however. But its nothing like AP reg.


Probably wouldnt need as much as I had originally thought, but I always top coat with lite mud. Its very easy to sand. I also probably won't be using my dustless power sander on these inside radiuses. 
I'm not a fan of the old fashoned way haha


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

martymc said:


> its for a client, their going to shoot safety videos in it. its going to b 10'X10' got any lighting suggestions?


Can't for the life of me remember the manufacturer of the "Green" Green screen lighting systems... they are expensive but give the best response for keying with the proper chroma paint. But that requires separate lighting for the green screen (green light) and white (used very loosely) light for the subjects. Otherwise they are green and that don't work.

Really it comes down to what they are using for editing/composting software. Some such as final cut have 'scopes' that aid in placement and proper intensity for lighting the green screen. Otherwise it's trial and error / online advise for what works for the paint and lights on hand.


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

just have to put on some trim boards under the sub-floor and its complete!!!
this thing made me dizzy when i painted it hahaha


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you use one of these?


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

Martymc, that turned out great. Nice and unique piece for your portfolio.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

martymc said:


> just have to put on some trim boards under the sub-floor and its complete!!!
> this thing made me dizzy when i painted it hahaha


Turned out pretty cool. :thumbup1:


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Did you use one of these?


Actually I have never seen one of those...
I bent a 14" blue steel knife (that I never use) to the curved radius and it worked out awesome!! The only downfall was the knife had some major rust damage, from never being used, and I was not able to get the mud very smooth due to the rusty knife. But the inside radius took some hard core hand sanding anyway so it wasn't a big deal.
Honestly I don't know how well I could float mud with 2 hands, I have never done it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

martymc said:


> Actually I have never seen one of those... I bent a 14" blue steel knife (that I never use) to the curved radius and it worked out awesome!! The only downfall was the knife had some major rust damage, from never being used, and I was not able to get the mud very smooth due to the rusty knife. But the inside radius took some hard core hand sanding anyway so it wasn't a big deal. Honestly I don't know how well I could float mud with 2 hands, I have never done it.


Looks like you did a great job :thumbsup: I know the old timers used a Darby for the flat stuff. Kind of the same principle but curved, I would think.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I want one!:whistling Got lots of things I could do with that. Makes me want to build one. Wish I had the room.

Great Job!:thumbup:


----------

